# FLI4l und FTP-Server



## pReya (7. September 2003)

Alo, Hallo ertsmal !
Ich hab schon seit längerem nen Software Router (FLI4L). Jetzt würde ich gerne einen FTP Server für diverse Freunde aufmachen, dazu hab ich bi jetzt immer BulletProof FTP Server (http://www.bpftp.com) genommen. Der hat mir bevor ich den Router hatte immer die IP nach außen angezeigt und meine Freunde konnten sich drauf einloggen. Das funktioniert mit dem Router jetzt nicht mehr. Also, hab ich ein Portforwarding ím Router eingerichtet (Port 1234 wird dirket zum 192.168.6.2,also meinem PC weitergeleitet. Dann hab ich BPFTP auf den Port 1234 gelegt und nochmal aufgemacht, zeigt immernoch keine IP an, also lass ich mir meine IP per PHP Script auf ner Homepage anzeigen, nehme diese IP hänge den Port 1234 hintendran und gibs nem kumpel er soll mal schaun ob er sich einloggen kann. Klappt auch nich ! Was mach ich falsch 

 4 Postings


----------



## Sibbe2k (8. September 2003)

hast du evtl. vergessen deinem router zu sagen, dass er port 1234 auch auf 192.168.0.2:1234 weiterleiten soll? also die portangabe vergessen?


----------

